# advice on new kayak



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been looking to buy another kayak and have not had much luck in determining which would best suit my needs. There are many models, manufacturers, and styles. I want a S.O.T. and I want speed/stability, mostly speed.......since I paddle miles at times in some nasty conditions. I've seen a few that strike an interest , but was wondering which brand to go with. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

This is a highly personal choice depending on your size, experience and location.
Having said,that I would suggest a Wilderness System Tarpon 140.

I have a 120 and love it but if I was more concerned with speed I would go longer.


----------



## Banjoismydog (Oct 31, 2013)

What models are you looking at? And what price range? Hard to find good stability and speed. To me all SOTs are awesomely stable but slow. But slow is fine knowing I can't flip and when the dog falls off I can just drag him back on.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Manta Ray 14 and Moken 14 thus far. The OK Trident is a possibility. I have an '09 Ride. Me: 6' 2", 240lbs. Not worried about price.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

Consider either the Jackson 'Cuda 14 or their new Kraken. 

I've had the 'Cuda a few years, spend a lot of time on it on local lakes and take it out on the Pamlico Sound and Atlantic when I'm down there. I'm really happy with it (who isn't happy with their yak  ), I like the comfy high/lo seat, rod tip covers and stagers, big center access with lots of accessories if you are into that stuff. I found it easy to install a battery and FF and a forward rod holder. Even I can stand up in it.

The Kraken is brand new and will be rolled out in a few weeks. Designed with/by Jim Sammons, it's over 15' long and looks like it would fly over the water. It has a lot of new features and is worth looking into. If I lived closer to salt water I'd get one.

If money is no object I'd consider a Hobie PA 14, but it's more of a hybrid and I'm unsure how it would do in rough water. Bailing doesn't sound fun to me.


----------

